# Quitter Orange



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Bonjour ,

Je possède chez Orange un forfait Orange Open et je rencontre depuis début Janvier des coupures de réseau internet qui continue helas tous les jours

Je souhaite résilier car ils ne sont pas en mesure de me fournir le service souscrit .
Mais Orange veut bien me résilier la partie Internet , mais pas mobile , car je suis engagé 
Le contrat Open est pourtant un seul et mème contrat .

Que puis  faire ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## boninmi (17 Mars 2022)

Pourquoi tu ne passes passe chez Sosh, déjà tu paierais moins cher ? Il faudrait que tu vérifies que ces coupures sont bien liées à l'opérateur.


----------



## MrTom (17 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne passes passe chez Sosh, déjà tu paierais moins cher ? Il faudrait que tu vérifies que ces coupures sont bien liées à l'opérateur.


En effet, si elles sont liés à l'équipement, l'armoire au bout de la rue, il vaut parfois mieux être chez Orange pour sa capacité à régler les problèmes physiques que de compter sur des opérateurs qui sous-traitent parfois à Orange la réparation du réseau.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le contrat Open est pourtant un seul et mème contrat .


Le contrat Open est une belle fumisterie ! J'ai quitté Orange parce qu'en boutique personne n'a été capable de me dire ce que je payais individuellement en internet et en mobile. Impossible d'avoir une facture pour chaque prestation. Il est impossible de comparer avec les uns et les autres si c'est avantageux ou pas.

Depuis bientôt 1 an et 1/2 je suis chez Free et là au moins, c'est clair, une facture pour chaque service, une facture pour internet, une facture pour mes 2 mobiles. Au niveau prestation, ayant été sous fibre avec Orange, aucun changement au niveau qualité chez Free. Rien à dire au niveau Freebox Pop ainsi que du Répéteur qui est gratuit.

Chez Orange, comme tu es engagé pour la partie mobile, rien ne t'empêche de résilier la partie internet. Attention pour Sosh, le matériel fourni, donc la box, est un matériel ringard.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Une équipe est déja venue contrôler la maison et il pense que cela vient de leur ligne 
Une intervention était prévue mardi et mon dossier " résolu" le soir suite a l'intervention de technicien sur la ligne.
Hélas , j'ai toujours des coupures toutes la journée et la nuit .
@Locke , je peux résilier la partie internet et garder le mobile ( facturation à 45 € par mois ) 
impossible de résilier les deux , alors que j'ai qu'un seul contrat


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Locke , je peux résilier la partie internet et garder le mobile ( facturation à 45 € par mois )
> impossible de résilier les deux , alors que j'ai qu'un seul contrat


Bien sûr que oui, mais tu resteras coincé avec ton mobile.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui, mais tu resteras coincé avec ton mobile.


Je cherche à résilier les deux car j'ai pas deux contrats mais bien qu'un contrat Open  et c'est ce contrat que je veux résilier.
J'ai contacté la répression des fraudes pour avoir leurs avis


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je cherche à résilier les deux car j'ai pas deux contrats mais bien qu'un contrat Open et c'est ce contrat que je veux résilier.
> J'ai contacté la répression des fraudes pour avoir leurs avis


Tu mentionnes ceci...


Jura39 a dit:


> Mais Orange veut bien me résilier la partie Internet , mais pas mobile , car je suis engagé


...quelle que soit la partie, internet ou mobile, tu ne peux pas résilier les 2, uniquement que la partie possible. Généralement un engagement chez Orange est lié avec un changement de mobile pour un engagement de 2 ans. Est-ce le cas ? Si oui, tu sais ce qui te reste à faire.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Oui c'est du a un changement de mobile .
Bon j'espère qu'ils vont vite trouver la panne 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon j'espère qu'ils vont vite trouver la panne


Par défaut, si tu es en fibre, la panne est vite localisée et comme mentionné le technicien doit aller voir dans l'armoire qui n'est pas très loin dans la rue.


----------



## benjisop (17 Mars 2022)

Vos messages m'étonnent un peu.

Je suis en offre Open chez Orange depuis 2016. J'ai fait ce choix car une fois le prix de l'offre fibre classique déduite du prix de l'open, ça me revenait moins cher de changer de mobile tous les 2 ans avec Orange et l'offre plutôt que de passer par Sosh et de payer plein pot les téléphones. En plus, avec l'offre Open, j'avais plus d'avantages dans le forfait, et aujourd'hui la 5G, donc je n'ai pas hésité.

J'ai eu 2 incidents avec Orange. Une fois mon chat a mangé le câble de fibre entre le PTO et la box. J'ai appelé le SAV à 09h15 et le technicien est arrivé à 15h15, problème résolu à 15h30.
L'autre est arrivé hier dans le Calvados chez mes parents, c'est Orange qui m'a prévenu de la panne avant mes parents, problème local (je ne sais pas quel équipement exactement), début à 14h30 et fin de l'incident à 22h. Pas eu de soucis non plus avec l'installation de la fibre chez mes parents le 24/12 dernier, malgré qu'elle soit aérienne.

Je préfère payer un peu plus cher que la concurrence pour avoir une qualité de service, en fixe et en mobile, inégalable, un SAV efficace et surtout avoir l'opérateur qui possède la plupart des équipements en France (qui fait qu'il agit plus vite quand ce sont ses propres clients qui sont impactés). 


Mais bref, pour répondre à la question initiale : le futur opérateur prend en charge toute la résiliation désormais, y compris dans le transfert de ligne, certains remboursent même les frais pour que la migration soit gratuite pour tous


----------



## daffyb (17 Mars 2022)

benjisop a dit:


> Vos messages m'étonnent un peu.
> 
> Je suis en offre Open chez Orange depuis 2016. J'ai fait ce choix car une fois le prix de l'offre fibre classique déduite du prix de l'open, ça me revenait moins cher de changer de mobile tous les 2 ans avec Orange et l'offre plutôt que de passer par Sosh et de payer plein pot les téléphones. En plus, avec l'offre Open, j'avais plus d'avantages dans le forfait, et aujourd'hui la 5G, donc je n'ai pas hésité.
> 
> ...


Je partage l'avis de @benjisop , mais uniquement sur la qualité du réseau et le SAV. Pour ce qui est des contrats liés, j'en ai horreur. Actuellement Sosh pour l'iPhone et Orange pour la fibre.
Un peu de lecture ici  :





						Freebox mini 4k, attention Free bride (toujours et encore) le débit
					

Bonjour, Ce post juste pour relater ma dernière expérience avec Free. Je n'ai rien contre Free et ai été chez eux de nombreuses années. Avant Noël j'entreprends de passer de Orange livebox UP fibre à une offre chez Free avec la Freebox mini 4k avec un débit max théorique de 1Gbps.  Migration OK...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Zayatoshi (17 Mars 2022)

Bonjour. Comme tu l'as dit dans ton message; Orange c'est plus cher, mais tu as un service de qualité et une rapidité d'intervention en cas de problème. Je parle bien de la box internet. Je suis moins fidèle pour la ligne mobile et je vogue en fonction des différentes promos sur tous les opérateurs.
Pour la box internet, j'ai fait tous les opérateurs, mais je suis revenu chez Orange depuis quelques années pour la qualité globale. La fibre est top des débits que je n'ai jamais eu ailleurs.
Bref au final Orange pour la box internet, je ne dérogerais plus à cette règle. Un peu plus cher, mais une stabilité, une qualité des débits au top.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Mars 2022)

peut être faut il prendre l'équation dans l'autre sens.
et ce dire que ce n'est pas plus cher, mais le juste prix.

un peu comme quand tu paies seulement 70€ pour traverser l'Europe en avion avec EasyJet.
est ce que c'est le vrai prix ? est ce que ça permet de payer correctement ses employés ? de maintenir correctement le matériel ? etc ...

Personnellement je suis chez SOSH pour la box et les 2 forfaits mobiles. je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre de leur service.
une fois, un technicien est venu et comme le pb venait de l'extérieur je n'ai rien eu à payer.
(même si je savais que potentiellement ça pouvait venir de chez moi, mais j'avais fait tous les tests possibles pour éviter ce cas de figure)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, si tu es en fibre, la panne est vite localisée et comme mentionné le technicien doit aller voir dans l'armoire qui n'est pas très loin dans la rue.


Pas encore de fibre dans mon village


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Bonjour. Comme tu l'as dit dans ton message; Orange c'est plus cher, mais tu as un service de qualité et une rapidité d'intervention en cas de problème. Je parle bien de la box internet. Je suis moins fidèle pour la ligne mobile et je vogue en fonction des différentes promos sur tous les opérateurs.
> Pour la box internet, j'ai fait tous les opérateurs, mais je suis revenu chez Orange depuis quelques années pour la qualité globale. La fibre est top des débits que je n'ai jamais eu ailleurs.
> Bref au final Orange pour la box internet, je ne dérogerais plus à cette règle. Un peu plus cher, mais une stabilité, une qualité des débits au top.


J'ai quand même des coupures depuis le 3 Janvier sans avoir vu aucun technicien !!
Moi aussi je suis chez Orange depuis presque 30 ans et c'est la première fois que mon problème n'est pas réglé rapidement.
Une intervention est prévue début de semaine prochaine ,j'espère que solution sera trouvée.
Bon je viens d'aller chercher une Airbox en cas de panne


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Intervention sur ma ligne le 23 Mars  
je croise les doigts  
Pas trop envie de changer d'opérateur


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Bien sûr que oui, mais tu resteras coincé avec ton mobile.


La note monte vite alors  
rien que le forfait pour l'iPhone c'est 45 €


----------



## LaJague (18 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> La note monte vite alors
> rien que le forfait pour l'iPhone c'est 45 €


C’est parce que tu payes 15/20€ / mois en crédit sur ton iPhone


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Mars 2022)

EDIT : mauvais post


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> C’est parce que tu payes 15/20€ / mois en crédit sur ton iPhone


Oui en effet , c'est calculé dedans 
car mon forfait 130 Go  est a 36,99 €


----------



## benjisop (18 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai quand même des coupures depuis le 3 Janvier sans avoir vu aucun technicien !!
> Moi aussi je suis chez Orange depuis presque 30 ans et c'est la première fois que mon problème n'est pas réglé rapidement.
> Une intervention est prévue début de semaine prochaine ,j'espère que solution sera trouvée.
> Bon je viens d'aller chercher une Airbox en cas de panne



Je comprends totalement ton inquiétude et ta sidération face à une situation qui est présente depuis trop longtemps, c'était aussi une de mes interrogations car c'est pour moi assez rare de voir ça chez Orange. La plupart de mes amis ont eu des résolutions plus ou moins rapides mais surtout, ils ont systématiquement eu une solution de secours à travers le forfait ou une box 4G de dépannage.

Par exemple, sur l'incident d'avant-hier pour mes parents, Orange a proposé 200 Go/mois pendant 2 mois sur maximum 5 lignes du foyer le temps de résolution de la panne (qui a été estimée fut un temps au 31/03).

En règle générale, au 39 00, l'équipe commerciale est très compétente et assez à l'écoute, j'ai toujours demandé un geste quand je l'estimais nécessaire et l'ai souvent obtenu. Bien sur j'ai fait en sorte de ne jamais demander trop, et toujours très poliment. Mais ça a toujours eu des effets, donc vraiment, je t'invite à tenter, et ce plusieurs fois si nécessaire, et normalement tu devrais avoir un meilleur traitement


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2022)

benjisop a dit:


> Vos messages m'étonnent un peu.
> 
> Je suis en offre Open chez Orange depuis 2016. J'ai fait ce choix car une fois le prix de l'offre fibre classique déduite du prix de l'open, ça me revenait moins cher de changer de mobile tous les 2 ans avec Orange et l'offre plutôt que de passer par Sosh et de payer plein pot les téléphones. En plus, avec l'offre Open, j'avais plus d'avantages dans le forfait, et aujourd'hui la 5G, donc je n'ai pas hésité.
> 
> ...


je suis soupçonneux de nature.
Mais ici ça sent quand même très fort le salarié orange qui vient défendre la boutique.  

Quand je lis : _c'est Orange qui m'a prévenu de la panne avant mes parents, problème local (je ne sais pas quel équipement exactement), début à 14h30 et fin de l'incident à 22h_

Je suis franchement mort de rire.


----------



## benjisop (18 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis soupçonneux de nature.
> Mais ici ça sent quand même très fort le salarié orange qui vient défendre la boutique.
> 
> Quand je lis : _c'est Orange qui m'a prévenu de la panne avant mes parents, problème local (je ne sais pas quel équipement exactement), début à 14h30 et fin de l'incident à 22h_
> ...



Crois ce que tu veux. J'ai été salarié Orange, ce n'est pas un secret, c'était en alternance entre 2014 et 2016, et c'est vérifiable puisqu'à partir de mon pseudo tu as mon identité et donc mon profil LinkedIn. 

Je n'ai plus rien chez Orange, plus rien à gagner, aucun avantage. Tout ce que je dis dans mes messages est vrai. Et je n'aime pas trop le corporatisme parce que d'une, tu n'y gagnes rien directement (Orange vivait sans moi et vivra sans moi, ils n'ont pas besoin qu'on face du racolage pour obtenir des clients), de deux, j'avais été averti pour avoir balancé un tweet sur Stéphane Richard en le démontant parce qu'il était contre la neutralité du net.

Si ça peut aider des gens à avoir ce que je considère être le top qualité, alors autant le faire. Même si ça a un coût que certains ne peuvent assumer. Je peux aussi présenter toutes mes factures, comme ça tu verras.
J'estime aussi que si je peux faire bénéficier de mon retour d'expérience sur comment j'ai réglé certains soucis avec le service commercial, je le fais.
Ou alors tu considères que tous les autres messages du topic disant qu'Orange c'est top sont des salariés qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire qu'aller sur MacG ? 

Et oui, mes parents ont eu la panne mais pensaient que ça allait se résoudre donc ne m'avaient pas prévenu qu'il y avait un problème, ce qu'ils font généralement. L'incident a débuté à 14h13 et j'ai eu le SMS à 14h40, je peux même te le prouver avec toutes les captures d'écran.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

benjisop a dit:


> Je comprends totalement ton inquiétude et ta sidération face à une situation qui est présente depuis trop longtemps, c'était aussi une de mes interrogations car c'est pour moi assez rare de voir ça chez Orange. La plupart de mes amis ont eu des résolutions plus ou moins rapides mais surtout, ils ont systématiquement eu une solution de secours à travers le forfait ou une box 4G de dépannage.
> 
> Par exemple, sur l'incident d'avant-hier pour mes parents, Orange a proposé 200 Go/mois pendant 2 mois sur maximum 5 lignes du foyer le temps de résolution de la panne (qui a été estimée fut un temps au 31/03).
> 
> En règle générale, au 39 00, l'équipe commerciale est très compétente et assez à l'écoute, j'ai toujours demandé un geste quand je l'estimais nécessaire et l'ai souvent obtenu. Bien sur j'ai fait en sorte de ne jamais demander trop, et toujours très poliment. Mais ça a toujours eu des effets, donc vraiment, je t'invite à tenter, et ce plusieurs fois si nécessaire, et normalement tu devrais avoir un meilleur traitement


C'est en effet assez rare de devoir attendre si longtemps car en plus de 30 ans chez Orange , c'est la première fois que je vois cela 
Depuis début Janvier j'ai des coupures de ma box 
Orange à commencer à relancer ma box , faire des tests , m'a fait changer ma box 
Deux techniciens sont venues dans la maison sans rien trouver .
J'ai continuer a subir des coupures de box et jamais de télévision le soir .
Apres environs une bonne cinquantaine de coup de téléphone , des techniciens sont venues voir la ligne extérieur .
Rt enfin , la ligne doit enfin être réparé en début de semaine
Je croise les doigts .
Un conseiller m'a informé qu'un geste commercial sera effectué


----------



## boninmi (18 Mars 2022)

As-tu eu des épisodes orageux récents ou plus anciens qui auraient précédé les dysfonctionnements ?
Des mauvais contacts sur la ligne peuvent en résulter et être parfois délicats à repérer .


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> As-tu eu des épisodes orageux récents ou plus anciens qui auraient précédé les dysfonctionnements ?
> Des mauvais contacts sur la ligne peuvent en résulter et être parfois délicats à repérer .


Salut ,

Non pas de mémoire ,la ligne est enterrée , et orange fait actuellement des travaux pour le passage de la fibre


----------



## Rudge (22 Août 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> En effet, si elles sont liés à l'équipement, l'armoire au bout de la rue, il vaut parfois mieux être chez Orange pour sa capacité à régler les problèmes physiques que de compter sur des opérateurs qui sous-traitent parfois à Orange la réparation du réseau.


Chez moi, Gisors dans l'Eure, Orange sous-traite et est en dessous de tout pour la relation client et la prise en compte des années réseaux fibres. Avec des procédures effroyables de lenteur et d'inefficacité qui font qu'aucune panne réseau ne peut être résolue dans la pratique en moins de 15 jours et souvent en un mois environ... Orange est seul responsable, le sous traitant étant particulièrement compétent, puisqu'il est celui qui installé la fibre pour le compte du département, mais est prisonnier des procédures aberrantes d'Orange, qui en plus, ne tient pas ses promesses quand elle en fait, et mieux... ne signale pas les coupures réseaux immédiatement au sous traitant... 
Et pour avoir suivi plusieurs affaires ailleurs sur la page twitter d'Orange c'est le même merdier partout... 

PS. les autres ne sont pas mieux. Dans mon coin, les pires sont SFR et Bouygues dont les sous traitant n'hésitent pas à débrancher Pierre pour raccorder Jacques...


----------



## MrTom (22 Août 2022)

Rudge a dit:


> PS. les autres ne sont pas mieux. Dans mon coin, les pires sont SFR et Bouygues dont les sous traitant n'hésitent pas à débrancher Pierre pour raccorder Jacques...


Donc si les pires sont SFR et Bouygues, on peut dire qu’Orange est mieux ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Donc si les pires sont SFR et Bouygues, on peut dire qu’Orange est mieux ?


Comme on dit en mauvais français, les moins pires


----------

